# Re: cleaning our hands and face after a job



## gramps416 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: cleaning our hands and face after a job*

Sometimes soap and water don't do the job when cleaning my hands and face after a job.

Examples include: mineral spirits, tough grease and others.

I wanted to know what type of environmentally, safe cleaners anyone uses on their hands and face after some dirty handywork
-gramps


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Do not use mineral spirits to clean skin. It akin to using gasoline, just a little less flammable. Both are petroleum based and can cause short term problems such as skin irritation, or long term problems such as cancer.

Please use Google and read the MSDS for mineral spirits and any other product you need to know about.

The best things to use for cleaning skin are natural products such as those derived from citrus. 

One of the best hand cleaners I've ever found is fried chicken.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

fabrk8r said:


> Do not use mineral spirits to clean skin. It akin to using gasoline, just a little less flammable.


I think you misread the OP



gramps416 said:


> Sometimes soap and water don't do the job when cleaning my hands and face after a job.
> 
> Examples include: mineral spirits, tough grease and others.


 
I highly doubt he's saying he uses mineral spirits and tough grease to clean with, but rathers it's what he's trying to get OFF his skin with the SOAP AND WATER......


----------



## bigdaddyII (Aug 27, 2011)

I use an orange waterless type hand lotion that gets the worst of everything off.


----------



## HD_Newf (Oct 8, 2010)

bigdaddyII said:


> I use an orange waterless type hand lotion that gets the worst of everything off.


+1

I agree with bigdaddy. Orange waterless cleaner with pumice works well. Thoroughly scrub it in dry, add a little water, scrub some more and rinse it off. Then I use Lava bar soap to finish the job. This gets the worst ground in gunk off my hands.
Since I usually succeed in avoiding ground in crud on my face, a small amount of dish-washing liquid suffices there.


----------



## gramps416 (Dec 26, 2008)

> I use an orange waterless type hand lotion that gets the worst of everything off.


Does this even get oil based stuff off your hands, like oil based paint products?

what exactly is orange water-less lotion? what are the specific brand names and where could I find them?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

goop, gojo etc all offer the orange waterless. it's waterless in the sense that you don't need to use water when washing


----------



## HD_Newf (Oct 8, 2010)

gramps416 said:


> Does this even get oil based stuff off your hands, like oil based paint products?
> 
> what exactly is orange water-less lotion? what are the specific brand names and where could I find them?


Goop, Gojo, Zep... there's lots of brands. I prefer the orange to the white stuff but they both work well. The types with pumice really work better regardless of color. Orange is citrus. You can find these cleaners at auto parts stores and big box stores like Home Depot, Wallmart, Farm & Fleet, etc. I'm not sure about grocery stores. This stuff is standard issue at auto garages. It's the best for getting axle grease and suspension lube off. It also works on paint as well (either latex or alkyd oil).


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

I use the Fast Orange or whatever it is they have at Advance Auto by the checkout, looks a lot like goop. I've only used the original goop so I can't comment on the other goops, but the original had little, if any, abrasive material in it. The stuff from the auto place has pumice in it. I do a lot of work on my street/dirt bikes and find this works very well for getting off tough grease and oil.


----------



## mossypath (Aug 28, 2011)

In a pinch you can clean about anything off your hands with powdered laundry detergent. Rub it in your hands dry then add a little water to make a paste. Then rinse well. Have even used it to clean oil paint from my brush when I thought I had cleaner and .


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

mossypath said:


> In a pinch you can clean about anything off your hands with powdered laundry detergent. Rub it in your hands dry then add a little water to make a paste. Then rinse well. Have even used it to clean oil paint from my brush when I thought I had cleaner and .


 
Good tip, I have done the same:yes:


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I use any type of oil, baby oil, veg oil, olive oil etc. Rub the oil on very well then add any type of soap and work in well and rinse. I find that the oil will work itself under the oil based products and then the soap will release all the mess once rinsed. I always keep that bottle of cooking oil that has gone bad just for this purpose.:thumbup:


----------

